# Reel Oil???



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

I want to clean and oil the bearings in three of my reels. Two of them are Daiwa Sealine SHV reels and one is a new Penn Squall 15. My question is about what type of oil I should use on the bearings. Of course, I want the reels to go faster. I've heard some things going around about rocket red oil, or something. But, I don't know enough about these things. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

i use ATF-4...cheap and very effective.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Rocket fuel comes in several viscosities. Red is the most common for general fishing applications.

It's often what is provided in the small tube you get with a new reel.

It always pays to flush out new bearings and put in some fresh oil, some bearings come with grease in them from the factory, which is good for beginner casters but will slow the reel down.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

It also comes in yellow and tournament.
Yellow seems to work well when temperatures get cool.Tournament is gennerally speaking not for fishing.
They can be mixed,a little red with a little yellow can often be a good mix.
Use a lighter fluid bath for ten minutes or so to clean your bearings of any previous concoctions.
A little bit goes a long way.Oil that is.


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Been using yellow rocket fuel on all my reels for years, diawa, penn, abu garcia, works great. I like using lighter fluid to clean the bearings also. I have also used fingernail polish remover to clean the bearings.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

carburator cleaner or gum-out works good also. Put bearing on a dowel, spray til it spins freely, then soak them in dawn dish detergent, rinse with running water, let dry thoroughly, oil and re-install. There is a new Tungsten oil that is specifically for salt water.


----------

